# Looking for Instructor



## AndyP38 (May 23, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm not really sure if I'm posting this in the right area, if not, I apologize, but I just moved to Michigan from Wyoming where I trained under Master David Johnstong of the Martial Arts Center of Gillette.  I am an orange belt looking for an instructor in Mount Pleasant, Michigan.  I've had an advertisement in the local paper for the past week with no luck, so I was hoping to find something out using this medium.  I am a physically challenged individual, wheelchair user, and would really like to continue my training.  Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.

Andy


----------



## Blindside (May 23, 2010)

You should contact Rich Parsons on this discussion board, he is in Flint and would likely know of the options in the area.


----------



## Brother John (May 23, 2010)

Blindside said:


> You should contact Rich Parsons on this discussion board, he is in Flint and would likely know of the options in the area.


Rich WILL know.
Can't get much better ,or more direct, advice than that.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 24, 2010)

Andy,

I replied to your PM.

I will be in futher contact later next week. 

Sorry for any delays.


Thanks


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 28, 2010)

AndyP38 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm not really sure if I'm posting this in the right area, if not, I apologize, but I just moved to Michigan from Wyoming where I trained under Master David Johnstong of the Martial Arts Center of Gillette. I am an orange belt looking for an instructor in Mount Pleasant, Michigan. I've had an advertisement in the local paper for the past week with no luck, so I was hoping to find something out using this medium. I am a physically challenged individual, wheelchair user, and would really like to continue my training. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> Andy


 
Andy,

I cannot find anyone who is in Mt Pleasant Michigan, If they exist they are not on my radar. 

The closest Modern Arnis might be in Midland.
http://www.modernarnis.net/member/school.shtml

Midland

Angel's Martial Arts Center 
Apprentice Instructor: Angel DeJesus 1908A S. Saginaw Rd. 
Midland, MI 48640 
Ph: 989-835-6000 
Email: angel@angelskarate.com ​ 
Another one could be Bay City
http://www.myspace.com/dalum

Here is there myspace group
http://groups.myspace.com/index.cfm...ofile&groupID=101586935&categoryID=17&lang=en

Brian Van Cise a member here has a school in Alma Mi.
http://www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com/

I know that was his home, but he is moving to has has moved to Vegas. I know that one of his students is to take over. It is not a Modern Arnis program, but he has trained in Modern Arnis and other FMA. 

I apologize for not being able to get you what want. I am in the Flint area myself, and of course there are others in SE michigan further south of me and in Lansing as well. 


Thanks


----------



## AndyP38 (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info, Rich.  I've considered moving to Ann Arbor as that's where I go to the doctor when I need to.  I guess before I moved to Mt. P., I should've checked this out.  I thought that as popular is it is out West that for sure there'd be a school here in Mt. Pleasant with it being a college town and all.  I'm really disappointed that I'm not going to be able to continue my training, but I believe that things happen for a reason.  I've actually spoken to Mr. DeJesus.  He's actually the one that suggested that I get involved with Martial Talk.  I spoke to another guy, whose name escapes me at the moment that told me right out that it's his opinion that physically challenged individuals such as myself have no place training in the martial arts.  If you ask me, we are the ones that need it the most as most people see the wheelchair and think that we're weak individuals.  Nothing could be further from the truth.

Anyway, I've rambled long enough.  Thanks again for all the information, Rich.  I appreciate it.


----------

